# Isiah Thomas hates ******



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ever since he came to New York he has been trying to dump Van Horn. I think Van Horn reminds him to much of Larry Bird and he can't stand Larry Bird!!! :yes:

Isiah Thomas is a racist. Straight up, no if ands or butts about it. The has prejudice towards white people.


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

.... o shush compsciguy78 ... he's not racist at all... 
u can't compare van horn to bird...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Have you seen Van Horn's contract? And Van Horn himself? Ripoff.

And he traded Howard Eisley. Overpaid but black. Funny, huh?

He's probably shopping Houston, except he's got a bigger contract than KVH and is shorter.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

You can't really say he is or he isn't. Neither of you two know.

I do remeber watching something on Isiah on ESPN where he talked about how his father didn't want him to play sports because it was like blackslaves entertaining the white masters. If the guy said something like that I'm sure Isiah's father had some other crazy things he told him through out his life. 

Either way, KVH is over paid and isn't all that great. If they end up in the playoffs I'm sure he'll disapear like he did for the Sixers. So I don't think Isiah is racist for wanting to trade KVH, but he might have something against white people thanks to influances from his father. But either way we don't really have any way to know unless he pulls a reverse John Rocker....


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

A better reason to dump Van Horn is that he's not reminiscent _enough_ of Larry Bird.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Nobody remembers the remarks he made about Larry Bird in their playing days...


This is basically what he said...


People think Larry Bird is a good basketball player because he is white. If he was black, he would be just another player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wouldn't be shocked at all if he did have a little of racism in him. After all, he is the one that said Larry Bird would have been just another normal player if Bird was black....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Nobody remembers the remarks he made about Larry Bird in their playing days...
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't say that. Dennis Rodman said it. Isaiah Thomas, when put on the spot about it, backed Rodman up.

It's hard to tell whether that's racism or a misguided attempt at being true to your team, your crew. He came from some bad areas and probably had some firm notions of what loyalty meant.

That's not to say he *isn't* racist. I don't know the guy. But I don't think he can be said to be racist from agreeing with Rodman...and wanting to trade Van Horn isn't racist--it's sane.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He lived grew up in the 60s and 70s with prejudice at its peak. Of course there is a little racism in him..... You mean you wouldnt be racist if they made you go to the dirty bathrooms, or sit on the dirty buses, or drink out of the dirty water fountains?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> He lived grew up in the 60s and 70s with prejudice at its peak. Of course there is a little racism in him..... You mean you wouldnt be racist if they made you go to the dirty bathrooms, or sit on the dirty buses, or drink out of the dirty water fountains?


I hear you, but prejudice wasn't at its peak during that time. Life was way more prejudice before then. That was the time where radical changes took place. 


The thing I see in Isiah is a lot of resentment towards white people. Maybe its just me that see it, but it seems obvious to me. I don't blame him for fighting and hating white people, but I'm just calling it as I see it. He might be right for disliking ******, but its not far from the truth.

As far as drinking out of dirty fountains....if someone made me do that you best believe I would be mad :yes: 

So here's one to Isiah :cheers: , but don't let you're hate for ****** blind you to the truth.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Ive always thought Isiah was a racist, remember back when he said the only reason John Stockton made the original dream team is because he was white? then he says the only reason Larry Bird is so great is because he was white? isiah is a dip****, and you want evidence of that, look at the CBA, and how he ran it into the ground.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> He didn't say that. Dennis Rodman said it. Isaiah Thomas, when put on the spot about it, backed Rodman up.


Minstrel, I've heard the audio clip of Isiah Thomas saying that about Bird several times, so regardless of what Rodman said, Isiah did say that about Bird.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersbyseason.htm?stat=ppg&lg=n&yr=1983

This was a Bird MVP year. NOT that Bird wasn't really, really good, but image and exposure does help. And winning, which happens a lot with help alongside.

When's the last time you heard about Adrian Dantley? Mark Aguirre? (When ISN'T Bird being discussed somewhere?) They didn't win titles, but which team drafted them had a large effect, even the location.They had the goods to dominate and win championships.

BTW, Alex English went undrafted? Holy bejeezus!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Minstrel, I've heard the audio clip of Isiah Thomas saying that about Bird several times, so regardless of what Rodman said, Isiah did say that about Bird.





http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/160813p-141071c.html 



> Race has always been an underlying theme of the Bird-Thomas rivalry. In 1987, Thomas' former teammate, *Dennis Rodman, said* that if Bird were black he'd be just another good player.
> 
> Moments later, *Thomas agreed* with Rodman's statement without fully realizing its racial overtones.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersbyseason.htm?stat=ppg&lg=n&yr=1983
> 
> This was a Bird MVP year. NOT that Bird wasn't really, really good, but image and exposure does help. And winning, which happens a lot with help alongside.
> ...


Bird didn't lead the league in ppg. but here are the MVP stats for 1983-4.

24.2 ppg 10.1 rpg 6.6 apg 0.9 bpg 1.8 spg

Led his team to a 62-20 record and eventually to the NBA championship that year. Celtics in 7 over Magic's Lakers.

I consider those to be MVP worthy numbers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DetBNyce, that might be right, but I can almost swear I heard Isiah Thomas say the Bird/white statement. It was his voice, and I've heard it several times on the radio.


Now, even if Isiah was just repeating what Rodman said, it still doesn't make it right.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersbyseason.htm?stat=ppg&lg=n&yr=1983
> 
> This was a Bird MVP year. NOT that Bird wasn't really, really good, but image and exposure does help. And winning, which happens a lot with help alongside.
> ...


bird wasn't only mvp in '84, he was a unanimous selection, with bernard king coming in 2nd and magic (black, and 44th on the scoring list) 3rd.

certainly aguirre & dantley (particularly dantley) are underappreciated (now and then), but they weren't the caliber player bird was, not by a long shot.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> DetBNyce, that might be right, but I can almost swear I heard Isiah Thomas say the Bird/white statement. It was his voice, and I've heard it several times on the radio.
> 
> 
> Now, even if Isiah was just repeating what Rodman said, it still doesn't make it right.


Listen to the quote people.
Isiah is laughing as he says it. Isiah said that he was mocking Rodman when he was recorded saying it.
Bird had a press conference afterward saying that Isiah said he was joking @ that he believed him & that he knew Isiah well enough to know that he wouldn't say that.
Isiah & Laimbeer were captians of the great Pistons teams. It is hard to believe that he is a racist after seeing all that those 2 went though together. I have heard Isiah say that Chuck Daly is the most respected person in his life except for his mom. 

I feel like I am in a time warp having a discussion that I had 10 years ago in college when this stuff happened.

& BTW if Keith VanHorn was anything like Larry Bird Isiah would love to have him on the Knicks.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I. Thomas is smart when it comes to basketball and isnt in the position to just get rid of KVH because he is white. If KVH leaves it will be or a better player or for a reason that better the team. I think if Thomas had the chance he would get Dirk, Z. Ilgalskus, Brad Miller, or Pau Gasol without even thinking twice. Im not saying that he isnt alittle prejudice or even racist, I think we all are alittle, but I dont think he would let that interfere with the decisions he made to better the knicks, hes got too much to prove to screw around like that.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> I feel like I am in a time warp having a discussion that I had 10 years ago in college when this stuff happened.


not to make you feel old, but it was 17 years ago.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> He didn't say that. Dennis Rodman said it. Isaiah Thomas, when put on the spot about it, backed Rodman up..


As much as I disagree with the what was said, if you look at the statement, it was said as a comment on society than unto Larry Bird himself.

He wasn't being racist, he was simply saying that society perceives White and Black players differently. 

Stuart


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> As much as I disagree with the what was said, if you look at the statement, it was said as a comment on society than unto Larry Bird himself.
> ...


but was he right? bird and magic were the 2 greatest players in the world at the time (by '87 jordan was in the mix as well). was bird put on a pedastal over magic? not from my recollection. magic was probably more beloved nationally, and probably did better endorsement wise.

i don't doubt that there were racial undertones with bird / magic, and boston / la for some, but to say bird would be just another player, when he was one of the 3 best in the world, and was not unfairly elevated above the others, is making a racial issue when there wasn't necessarily one. and unfairly bringing bird into it. it did trivialize bird a bit. not unlike rush's comments on mcnabb.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Bird didn't lead the league in ppg. but here are the MVP stats for 1983-4.
> ...


As do I. But should Bird be an automatic All-Time NBA 1st teamer WHILE those others are barely known at all? Not in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like someone said, Isiah has had very positive relationships with enough white people for it not to be a question. He played basketball for Bob frickin Knight for chrissakes...can you get anymore white???

Keith Van Horn makes me hate ****** too. And I'm white.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> 
> As do I. But should Bird be an automatic All-Time NBA 1st teamer


yes



> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> WHILE those others are barely known at all? Not in my opinion.


they weren't in bird's league overall. other white players have faded over the years as well (although there aren't as many of them as there are black players). either you're good enough to be mentioned in all-time great discussions, or you will be mentioned less. those players are well known by those who lived through the era.

i don't think we hear enough about kiki, tripuka, chambers, westphal, ruland, sikma, issel, etc. oh wait, we hear about them about as much as we should, which is far less than others clearly better than them.

i'm all for talking about guys like dantley & english & aguirre, and marques johnson, terry cummings, moncrief, bernard (of course), purvis short, etc. but their place is far below the true giants, as it should be.

bird is regarded about as he should be, imo. top 10 ever.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I didn't really have an opinion but.....he did just get rid of the remaining white guys on the roster.

 I don't know....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Like someone said, Isiah has had very positive relationships with enough white people for it not to be a question. He played basketball for Bob frickin Knight for chrissakes...can you get anymore white???
> 
> Keith Van Horn makes me hate ****** too. And I'm white.


I was going to say Bob Knight. He said he always has had great respect and love for Coach Knight. So maybe Bob is a brotha. :grinning: Just Kidding.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I heard that Isiah paid the judges in the Dunk Contest to make sure that Chris Andersen didn't advance and win.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

As others have said, Isiah revered Laimbeer, Knight and Daley, and would happily trade for butt-kicking white guys now. He's just not a fan of unathletic jumpshooters, something the Knicks were way too overstocked with, which means he'd trade Allan Houston too if he could.

As for the Bird comments, not only didn't they originate from him, they originated from Rodman, a man not known to be politically correct. Isiah probably thought it amusing and ran with it. But they were in the heat of battle against arch rivals. I'm sure they were sick of Bird's hype coming into their locker rooms. It was trash talk!!! (Something Bird was known to be the best at.) Imagine if, whoever your team is, you're in the finals against the Lakers, and at every interview in your locker room they ask you "how tough is Shaq?", eventually someone on the team might say if he weren't 350lbs, or if he didn't get all the calls, or if the league weren't pulling for someone on the coasts to win, etc... he'd be just another big man.

Not that Bird said anything similar (that I know of) but stuff seems to stick to Isiah more than Bird. For instance Isiah is called a sore loser for not shaking hands with the Bulls after being dethroned by them, but Bird's Celtics did the same to Isiah's Pistons. Isiah took a lot of flak in NY for the way he released coach Chaney, but apparently Bird was at least as ruthless when releasing him. Plus Bird pulled a fast one on Jermaine O'neal, who told Bird he'd only resign with Indiana if Isiah was returning. Bird signed him and canned Isiah. Yet Bird has a pristine image, while Isiah is referred to as "the smiling assassin".

I'm sure Isiah has done some unsavory things, he's a fierce competitor from the mean streets. But he's not alone in that regard, but it sure sticks to him more than most.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> But they were in the heat of batttle against arch rivals. I'm sure they were sick of Birds hype coming into their lockerrooms. It was trash talk. Imagine if, whoever your team is, you're in the finals against the Lakers, and at every interview in your lockerroom they ask you "how tough is Shaq?", eventually someone on the team might say if he weren't 350lbs, or if he didn't get all the calls, or if the league weren't pulling for someone on the coasts to win, etc... he'd be just another big man.
> 
> Not that Bird said anything similar (that OI know of) but stuff seems to stick to Isiah more than Bird. For instance Isiah is called a sore loser for not shaking hands with the Bulls after being dethroned by them, but the Celtics did the same to Isiah's Pistons. Isiah took a lot of flak in NY for the way he released coach Chaney, but apparently Bird was at least as ruthless when releasing him. Plus Bird pulled a fast one on Jermaine O'neal, who told Bird he'd only resign with Indiana if Isiah was returning. Bird signed him and canned Isiah. Yet Bird has a pristine image, while Isiah is referred to as "the smiling assassin".



these two paragraphs are GOLD...

i guess shaq is a racist too when u look at it... what, with all the stuff he said about yao ming last year...


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

Comparing KVH and Larry Bird is a joke. Bird in his worst years is still better than KVH.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> I heard that Isiah paid the judges in the Dunk Contest to make sure that Chris Andersen didn't advance and win.


:laugh:


----------

